
Windows 10 LTSB (Long Term Servicing Branch), Explained - douche
http://www.howtogeek.com/273824/windows-10-without-the-cruft-windows-10-ltsb-explained/
======
basicplus2
"Windows 10 LTSB omits a lot of the new stuff in Windows 10. It doesn’t come
with the Windows Store, Cortana, or Microsoft Edge browser. It also omits
other Microsoft apps like Calendar, Camera, Clock, Mail, Money, Music, News,
OneNote, Sports, and Weather."

This is the Windows for me.. none of the crap, but have to get enterprise.

